# mkv gti interior mods



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

anybody do anything different? or cool? i need some inspiration...post pics.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

effinnn sickkkkk thanx man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

no prob its a katzkin leather kit, color matched door and dash trim cw, and a velvet headliner


----------



## le-di-snake (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the fuzzy one* »_
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mkv gti interior mods (ryangti)*

BUMP!! keep em coming people!! small or large mods doesnt matter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## POWPOW22 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: mkv gti interior mods (ryangti)*


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mkv gti interior mods (POWPOW22)*

ahhhh thats so hott!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: mkv gti interior mods (ryangti)*

bump


----------

